# 3 yr old Manny



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Its been awhile since i posted some pictures, my Manny is still alive and well for those of you who might think they're life span in capitivity is limited. I purchased him/her November 22, 2004 in Big als aquarium in mississauga, he was around 4-5" when i got him. Now he's somewhere 10-11", so here are my recent photos of my Serrasalmus Manueli (AKA sweettooth).

flash







no flash 
















full tank shot


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome...one of the best!!!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

stunning manny.... nice work


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope mine gets as nice as your's! Was it's gill plates always that red or did it get that way as it matured? Beautiful.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow









awsome growth congratz


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wow, i gotta say one of the finest serras i have ever seen and the best manny.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

very nice one of the best mannys I've seen and diffantlly one of the biggest I've seen as well.......

P.S. love that feeding vid as well what size tank you got him in?


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats the biggest one ive seen. Wow. you should make a feeding video or something


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW !!!!

Crazy colors ! The nicest manny I've seen !


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice Job, thats an awesome Manny!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Sweet Tooth back. Love it, this made me want a Manny. Now I have a 7.5" one. My mate Dave (Gasman) is getting worried as his is now 8.5" and he says that its around that size they tend to die for no reason!


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

such nice color! awesome manny


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

no comment very nice.....


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

sh*t that manny is amazing wish i had it


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

that manny looks brutal! like a dinosaur







Very nice!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

sweet color....nice fish bro


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats awesome, never seen one that big.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

love it,,,, dont think i have seen on that big..............very nice work


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

curly said:


> Sweet Tooth back. Love it, this made me want a Manny. Now I have a 7.5" one. My mate Dave (Gasman) is getting worried as his is now 8.5" and he says that its around that size they tend to die for no reason!


My manny has never show any signs of dying, he's actually great, although there are times they will be picky on food. If you ever see this then you might want to change his meal. Mine require to change his dish every 2-4 months. Recently I'm feeding my manny with salmon, 5 months ago i used to feed him tilapia, but after awhile and he just won't eat it. Thats the only issue i had with him, unless you skip a week or two on water change.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

fliptasciouz said:


> Sweet Tooth back. Love it, this made me want a Manny. Now I have a 7.5" one. My mate Dave (Gasman) is getting worried as his is now 8.5" and he says that its around that size they tend to die for no reason!


My manny has never show any signs of dying, he's actually great, although there are times they will be picky on food. If you ever see this then you might want to change his meal. Mine require to change his dish every 2-4 months. Recently I'm feeding my manny with salmon, 5 months ago i used to feed him tilapia, but after awhile and he just won't eat it. Thats the only issue i had with him, unless you skip a week or two on water change.
[/quote]
I have got to say, wow, that is an amazing manny. It's the best one I have seen yet. Keep it up man.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

wow he looks amazing... at what size did you get him at?


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

wow no comment


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

One of the beast I have ever seen in home aquarium


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks great Flip well done.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome!!!
Congrads...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thanks for the update


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

shoal king said:


> wow he looks amazing... at what size did you get him at?


He was somewhere around 4-5"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Definately my favorite manni on this site. Looks amazing.


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

İt's the best Manueli I've ever seen,really.It has nice colours and body form,congratulations.
Orhan DAĞCI


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Stunning.....


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

the size and color..... loss of words


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

He's looking better than ever Flip...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Thats what im talking about!

good to see its still doing well.


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

awsome !!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Sweet tooth is back and hes on fire! Truly a beautiful speciman, congrats and a happy new year!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Flip, I remeber when you first got him and I must that you have come a long way with him!

Definately one of my favorite Manny's on the site!


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

anyone know of any vids of these guys please post them!!


----------

